# Neve no Porto



## tozequio (18 Jun 2006 às 21:48)

Ora aqui vai umas imagens de arquivo sobre nevões no Porto. Por agora ainda são muito poucas (e com pouca neve  ), mas espero que no próximo Inverno se possa encher este tópico  













As fotos foram tiradas na zona de S.Crispim, e datam de 1983

Contribuições para ese tópico são obviamente muito bem-vindas


----------



## Iceberg (18 Jun 2006 às 22:35)

1983, São Crispim, sim senhor, belas fotos, apesar de a neve não ser muita...

Tozéquio, e já agora 14 JANEIRO 1987, nunca mais esquecerei aquela data, pois acho que foi a primeira vez que vi neve, e ainda por cima no Porto. Nessa altura vivia lá, e aquela manhã foi memorável, durante uma hora , das 10h30 até às 11h30, nevou com relativa intensidade no Porto.

Não existem fotos desse acontecimento?

GranNevada, Minho, fotos desse nevão em Braga, não existem?
Por favor ... digam que sim ...


----------



## tozequio (18 Jun 2006 às 22:45)

iceberg disse:
			
		

> Tozéquio, e já agora 14 JANEIRO 1987, nunca mais esquecerei aquela data, pois acho que foi a primeira vez que vi neve, e ainda por cima no Porto. Nessa altura vivia lá, e aquela manhã foi memorável, durante uma hora , das 10h30 até às 11h30, nevou com relativa intensidade no Porto.
> 
> Não existem fotos desse acontecimento?



Nessa altura ainda nem sequer tinha nascido  

Pode ser que o Seringador tenha algumas no arquivo dele


----------



## Kirós (8 Jul 2006 às 01:12)

4 de janeiro de 1987, esta é la situación de la atmosfera a 850hpa, aprox 1500m/1400m.







La temperatura era no Porto de -8ºC a 1500m, lo que da una cota de nieve a nivel del mar y muito posiblemente cubriendo, como realmente sucedio.

El aire frio procedente de europa fue frenado al acercarse a la peninsula iberica por una borrasca, lo que hizo que se desplazara al oeste, entrando de esa manera el aire mais frio por el noroeste, algo muito pouco normal. Ademas el dia 15 aun habia -5 a 850hpa no Porto lo que ayudaria a mantener la neve caida.  La -10 chegou a vigo(galiza) cerca da costa portuguesa, seguramente nao sucedia algo asim desde 1956, cuando la zona de Porto chegou a tener -11/-12ºc en altura .


Estas fueron las consecuencias de ese temporal, antes de que llegara a la peninsula iberica:

 11 de enero, profunda borrasca de 990 mb sobre el mediterráneo, que se desplazaría hacia latitudes superiores facilitando la entrada de la masa de aire frío hasta Francia.

En la Unión Soviética, al Sur del país, en Leningrado (República de Georgia) la temperatura llego a descender hasta los -42ºC.


En la capital de la URSS, Moscú, el termómetros llego a descender hasta los -36ºC, 6ºC por encima de los registrados en 1940.

En Noruega, las temperaturas llegaron a descender hasta los -52ºC.  

El Reino Unido, también se vio afectado por las bajas temperaturas, su capital, Londres(london) registro una temperatura de -8,1ºC, no registrada desde 1940

En Francia el numero de fallecidos asciende a 15, la región de Rhone-Alpes alcanzó temperaturas record, de hasta -23ºC.

Alemania no fue ni muchos menos tranquila, la temperatura mas baja fue de -25,4ºC en Feldberg, en la Selva Negra, situada al Oeste de la RFA, -17ºC midieron los termómetros en Hanover; -16ºC en Saarbrücken, -15ºC en Berlin y -14ºC en las zona de Bonn y Colonia

Polonia, las temperaturas en algunas zonas de montaña llegaron a situarse por debajo de los -30ºC.


----------



## tozequio (8 Jul 2006 às 11:24)

Excelente post Kirós


----------



## Fil (8 Jul 2006 às 17:59)

Ainda não tinha visto este tópico, belas fotos tozequio pena mesmo terem pouca neve! Fico á espera de fotos da ribeira cobertos de neve  

Obrigado pela informação Kiros! Esse episódio de 1987 deixou a metade norte de Portugal completamente coberta de neve.


----------



## Kirós (8 Jul 2006 às 18:55)

Tengo algunos datos mais de lugares proximos a portugal, aunque ninguno de portugal... lo siento  

En Oviedo empezo a nevar la mañana del dia 13 a las 13h(C.E.T.) habia 0ºC. Durante la noche cruzo el centro de la borrasca, dejo -4.1ºC en Oviedo, y amanecio el dia 14 con 20cm.La maxima del dia 14 fue 0.5ºC.e nevo pouco durante el dia. El 15 amaecio con otro nuevo cm cuajado y nevo durante la mañana otros 3cm. Por la tarde cayo aguanieve y paro...

Ademas *nevaba* en *A Coruña*, Aviles y Gijon, todas ciudades costeras. Las *minimas del 14 *fueron *-3º en Pontevedra*, *-5º en Santiago de Compostela*, y -10 en león. Las *maximas -1º en santiago de compostela*   , 4º en A coruña y *0º en Pontevedra*  .

Aqui dejo una imagen tomada de meteoasturias, de la nevada del 87 en aviles, ciudad costera. Son de un parque en el centro de la ciudad y otras en las afueras.





Y estas de mi ciudad, oviedo. 











A ver si tenemos suerte y el ano que viene no cae algo parecido por alli y por aqui  

Los 80 fueron un buenos anos para las nevadas, 83, 85, 87 cayeron grandes nevadas, ya veo que por alli tambem


----------



## Seringador (10 Jul 2006 às 09:29)

Kirós disse:
			
		

> Tengo algunos datos mais de lugares proximos a portugal, aunque ninguno de portugal... lo siento
> 
> En Oviedo empezo a nevar la mañana del dia 13 a las 13h(C.E.T.) habia 0ºC. Durante la noche cruzo el centro de la borrasca, dejo -4.1ºC en Oviedo, y amanecio el dia 14 con 20cm.La maxima del dia 14 fue 0.5ºC.e nevo pouco durante el dia. El 15 amaecio con otro nuevo cm cuajado y nevo durante la mañana otros 3cm. Por la tarde cayo aguanieve y paro...
> 
> ...



Sem dúvida uma década  excelente desde 1987 que não neva no Porto, ano em que estava com uma dor de dentes enorme e fui ao dentista e foi bonito ver a nevar em pleno dia na Av. da Républica com vista para o Porto


----------



## Luis França (10 Jul 2006 às 15:51)

E alguém se lembra do nevão em Fevereiro de 1994 que ligava Braga a Montalegre? Tudo cheio de neve, estradas, Serra do Gerês até Boticas? Eu tenho imagens de Pitões das Júnias (no dia 4 quando fiz 30 anos estavam 3/4 metros de altura de neve soprada pelo vento, bem compacta) e não estava lá mais nenhum fotógrafo. No regresso a Braga, dia 6, toda a estrada tinha a neve caída transformada em em gelo; foi uma viagem de assustar - 1ª e 2ª sempre a deslizar e nós a cruzar os dedos ...
Vou ver se encontro os slides e publicá-los. Se alguém se lembrar desse ano digam qq coisa.


----------



## Dan (10 Jul 2006 às 17:21)

Lembro-me desse grande nevão mas não tenho fotos. Estive no Gerês no final de Fevereiro de 1994. Nessa altura, passei dois dias a 1450 metros e ainda havia bastante neve, mas, pelo que me contaram, nada comparado com aqueles dias do início do mês.


----------



## Bruno Campos (10 Jul 2006 às 17:27)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Lembro-me desse grande nevão mas não tenho fotos. Estive no Gerês no final de Fevereiro de 1994. Nessa altura, passei dois dias a 1450 metros e ainda havia bastante neve, mas, pelo que me contaram, nada comparado com aqueles dias do início do mês.



A 1450 metros? Onde?


----------



## Dan (10 Jul 2006 às 17:43)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> A 1450 metros? Onde?



No ano de 1995 colocaram lá uma estação meteorológica. Acho que se chama outeiro do pássaro. Sobe-se pelo trilho do vale do rio homem, aquele que vai dar aos Carris.


----------



## Bruno Campos (10 Jul 2006 às 17:55)

Dan disse:
			
		

> No ano de 1995 colocaram lá uma estação meteorológica. Acho que se chama outeiro do pássaro. Sobe-se pelo trilho do vale do rio homem, aquele que vai dar aos Carris.




Belo sitio!


----------



## Fil (10 Jul 2006 às 18:04)

Luis França disse:
			
		

> E alguém se lembra do nevão em Fevereiro de 1994 que ligava Braga a Montalegre? Tudo cheio de neve, estradas, Serra do Gerês até Boticas? Eu tenho imagens de Pitões das Júnias (no dia 4 quando fiz 30 anos estavam 3/4 metros de altura de neve soprada pelo vento, bem compacta) e não estava lá mais nenhum fotógrafo. No regresso a Braga, dia 6, toda a estrada tinha a neve caída transformada em em gelo; foi uma viagem de assustar - 1ª e 2ª sempre a deslizar e nós a cruzar os dedos ...
> Vou ver se encontro os slides e publicá-los. Se alguém se lembrar desse ano digam qq coisa.



Óptimo! Se encontrares as fotos, cria um tópico aparte! 

O unico que consigo lembrar-me desse ano foi do mundial dos EUA e pouco mais.


----------



## tozequio (10 Jul 2006 às 18:14)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Óptimo! Se encontrares as fotos, cria um tópico aparte!
> 
> O unico que consigo lembrar-me desse ano foi do mundial dos EUA e pouco mais.



Também me lembro do Benfica campeão...


----------



## Minho (10 Jul 2006 às 22:26)

Luis França disse:
			
		

> E alguém se lembra do nevão em Fevereiro de 1994 que ligava Braga a Montalegre? Tudo cheio de neve, estradas, Serra do Gerês até Boticas? Eu tenho imagens de Pitões das Júnias (no dia 4 quando fiz 30 anos estavam 3/4 metros de altura de neve soprada pelo vento, bem compacta) e não estava lá mais nenhum fotógrafo. No regresso a Braga, dia 6, toda a estrada tinha a neve caída transformada em em gelo; foi uma viagem de assustar - 1ª e 2ª sempre a deslizar e nós a cruzar os dedos ...
> Vou ver se encontro os slides e publicá-los. Se alguém se lembrar desse ano digam qq coisa.



Eu lembro-me perfeitamente. Uma sexta-feira.... Nevou durante a quinta-feira anterior e na sexta durante a manhã.  De tarde a nossa turma resolveu que iámos à serra, mas a neve era tanta que não conseguimos passar dos 400 msnm


----------



## Luis França (15 Jul 2006 às 04:21)

Para aperitivo e para refrescar a memória, aqui está das fotos de 4 de Fevereiro de 1994 ...


----------



## Kirós (15 Jul 2006 às 20:12)

Lo de esa foto es un horreo   tambem tenemos por aqui, nao sabia que en portugal habia, sabia que en galiza tambem tenian, pero nao en portugal.


----------



## Iceberg (16 Jul 2006 às 12:40)

Luis França disse:
			
		

> Para aperitivo e para refrescar a memória, aqui está das fotos de 4 de Fevereiro de 1994 ...



Lá estou eu a anão conseguir ver as fotos ...  

Aparece um pequeno quadrado, com uma cruz vermelha no centro.

Please, help me !!!!


----------



## Fil (16 Jul 2006 às 14:48)

Eu também não consigo ver nada


----------



## Luis França (16 Jul 2006 às 17:17)

link directo para a foto -   http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/2633/3292/1600/_espigueiro1994.jpg

Irei futuramente publicar neste blog - http://pitoesdasjunias.blogspot.com/ - as ditas imagens da nevada de 1994. Para nao haver dificuldades tecnicas, o acesso e directo. 
Ontem o link da imagem funcionava, hoje tb nao o consigo ver.

Desculpem a inexistencia de acentuaçao pq estou em ambiente Linux e nao ha acentos ... pelos menos que eu saiba.   

Fugi para a costa de Sintra onde esta muito menos abafado que em Lisboa. Menos 3/4  graus C.


----------



## Luis França (17 Jul 2006 às 00:50)

Voltei à Lisboa quentinha, com brisa sul morna para mais uma semana.
Quando me liguei ao forum com o Firefox consigo ver a foto da neve no meu post e na vossa citação ... (será problema do vosso browser?)


----------



## Fil (17 Jul 2006 às 18:03)

Só consigo ver uma através do blog, que diga-se, está excelente! A ver se consegues por as outras a dar


----------



## GranNevada (29 Jan 2007 às 13:26)

Alguém sabe se essa estação ainda existe na Serra do Gerês ?
Eu andei por esses lados (Outeiro do Pássaro) à procura da dita cuja , mas não encontrei nada ...


----------



## remy (9 Fev 2007 às 00:17)

impressionantes fotografias de neve!!!! em todo caso aquilo tem dut ser um magnífico inverno.


----------



## CidadeNeve (28 Set 2007 às 23:04)

E eis k descubro um forum especifico! Ja tinha escrito no forum "neve em braga". Ha varios anos k procuro fotos do porto com neve, mas pelos vistos toda a gente deixou o telemovel em casa nesse dia  pena... Aproveito de kk forma, para felicitar todos voces pk, pelo que tenho visto, a vossa dedicaçao é sem duvida incrivel! 
abraço!


----------



## CidadeNeve (30 Set 2007 às 20:50)

Ola mais uma vez! 

Este ano prometo fotos do Porto debaixo de neve... Na pior das hipóteses, dou vos fotos da Covilhã com neve! 

A ver vamos!


----------



## CidadeNeve (1 Out 2007 às 14:25)

ora ola...
encontrei uma foto do porto com neve... mt bom! perdoem m a graçola e os devidos cumprimentos à autora... (http://www.marciana.org/cartas/2006/01/pessoas_deste_pais.shtml)






abraço!


----------



## CidadeNeve (1 Out 2007 às 15:18)

ola de novo! 

alguem me sabe dizer onde posso encontrar os registos de nevadas ou queda de neve no porto? 
cumprimentos


----------



## Fil (1 Out 2007 às 21:26)

CidadeNeve disse:


> ora ola...
> encontrei uma foto do porto com neve... mt bom! perdoem m a graçola e os devidos cumprimentos à autora... (http://www.marciana.org/cartas/2006/01/pessoas_deste_pais.shtml)
> 
> 
> ...



Já dá para sonhar 

Quanto aos registos, não possuo nada, só sei a última vez que nevou por lá foi no dia 14 de janeiro de 1987. Ainda nos anos 80, creio que também nevou em 83 ou 84.


----------



## GranNevada (23 Jan 2008 às 16:54)

> Alguém sabe se essa estação ainda existe na Serra do Gerês ?
> Eu andei por esses lados (Outeiro do Pássaro) à procura da dita cuja , mas não encontrei nada ...



Respondendo a mim próprio :
Descobri !!!







Próximo do Outeiro do Pássaro 2º . Estação vandalizada ! GRRRRRR ...

Foto de Rui C. Barbosa - blog Carris http://www.carris-geres.blogspot.com/


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Jan 2008 às 05:23)

tozequio disse:


> Ora aqui vai umas imagens de arquivo sobre nevões no Porto. Por agora ainda são muito poucas (e com pouca neve  ), mas espero que no próximo Inverno se possa encher este tópico
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como sou novo por estas bandas vou aos poucos descobrindo o nosso forum e oh ,surpresa das surpresas descobri alguém que fotografou aquilo que está gravado na minha mente.Eu trabalhava à data na R.Latino Coelho que termina precisamente nesse largo (onde funcionava o SLAT (serviço de luta anti-tubercolose - até se vêm bem as iniciais no edifício).Eu vi,regojizei com o que essa foto documenta.






Assim se manifestava aquele Fevereiro  lindo.
Foram 4 dias ...de 11 a 15 .Em que toda a Ibéria estava fresquinha, muito fresquinha.
Vem aí outro Fevereiro.
Será que em Março vou ver fotos do próximo Fevereiro???


----------



## Fil (24 Jan 2008 às 22:43)

Mas a situação de Janeiro de 1987 foi mais interessante, não?


----------



## nimboestrato (25 Jan 2008 às 00:33)

Foram diferentes: A entrada fria de 1983 foi consistente dada a duração:-é que  para além de provocar aquela noite de Carnaval incrível dois dias antes já tinham caído flocos sem congelar em muitos locais da cidade.Foram 4 dias em que podia nevar a qualquer momento,porque havia frio quer à superfície,quer em altura e a situação era claramente depressionária com os centros  de pressão posicionados de forma a transportar ar continental.E durou,durou...







A entrada de 1987 foi muito mais efémera e concentrada ainda que vigorosa.
Recordo-me bem que teve aquela manhã de 14 fantástica mas à tarde tudo tinha já desaparecido e até ,curiosamente seguiu-se-lhe uns dias de quase Primavera.
Mas enfim...que venham mais dias assim à cidade que fazem falta.


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Fev 2008 às 23:37)

Assim se manifestava aquele Fevereiro  lindo.
Foram 4 dias ...de 11 a 15 .Em que toda a Ibéria estava fresquinha, muito fresquinha.

Há 25 anos nevava no Porto.e em todo o norte.
25 ANOS DEPOIS ,estámos no 6º dia consecutivo com a temp.máxima a suplantar os 20º na região do Porto.


----------

